# another random ?--hyperstimulated ovaries



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

i had a miscarriage mid-december; before the m/c, i had surgery for an ectopic pregnancy. apparantly, i had two fertilized eggs, one was ectopic, one was intrauterine (then miscarried). when i had an u/s done, the tech asked if i was on fertility drugs, which i am not, b/c she said my ovaries looked hyperstimulated. what exactly does this mean, and why would they appear so? this was my first ovulation (or two, apparantly) after having dd in aug 08. i'm still nursing a lot; before concieving dd, i charted for years, from my charts back then i know i have/had low progesterone. would that play a part in "hperstimulated ovaries"?


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I have no idea, but that sounds awful and I wanted to offer support.









Did you ever find out what caused it? I would probably see a RE right away so it doesn't damage anything.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have read there are certain factors that make you more likely to have twins (release 2 eggs) - one of them is getting pregnant while breastfeeding. Maybe for some people the ovaries go a little crazy if you ovulate when breastfeeding since the hormones aren't in order for it to happen the "right" way, one at a time?


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for the replies, ladies.
i'm not too worried about it, not enough to see an RE. i know my hormones are wonky, always have been a bit, and are especially so since i am still nursing 18month dd, and my endocrine system just hasn't evened out.
interesting about the twins and breastfeeding. i think i just ovulated again (first time since the miscarriage), but i also think it was a double ov. again, seemed very similar to last fall, when i ovulated twice in three or four days. weird.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Why do you think you o'd twice in 3 or 4 days?

I am not *positive* but I think the tendency to O two eggs means you pop them both out at once, or nearly so. You aren't really aware of it. If you had signs of O on two occasions in one cycle it's possible you're just gearing up to O, seeming you you O, not really Oing... then trying again and succeeding. I'm not sure but that's my impression. Because once you O your progesterone rises and prevents any further O from happening... of course the only way to know is with ultrasound...

At any rate if you're not in pain, if you're not concsious (sp) of feeling "hyperstimulated" - it's not a concern. The dangers with hyperstimulation are you can build up lots of fluid in your pelvic cavity, it can travel to your lungs, etc - but you would feel this. You would be bloated and gaining weight. Your ovaries can also get so big they sort of flop over - picture a tulip flopping over on its stem - then it twists, cuts off its own blood supply, and dies. This hurts like hell - you would be aware of it! You could also have cysts that burst - also something that hurts like hell that you would be aware of!

Jump up and down - if your ovaries feel OK, you are probably OK.

I have been hospitalized for hyperstimulation - generally it happens from infertility treatments, not naturally. The second time, I could feel my ovaries in my belly if I pressed - they felt like footballs. HUGE!

I'm going to almost guess this was one of these cases where the tech let a word slip that kind of applied but wasn't technically on the mark... "hyperstimulated" meant "wow, there's a little more than normal going on here" but not true hyperstimulation. You know like when you say "This headache is killing me" and it isn't really...


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks, runnerduck. yeah, i agree that my ovaries prob are not REALLy hyperstimulated, i'm guessing she saw that they looked a little different, or enlarged, or something, but nothing really medically wrong. i feel fine, and i know i have no cysts, or at least didn't at the time i had the u/s, b/c i specifically asked about that, since i have had cysts in the past. i guess you're probably right about not ovulating twice in a few days, i probably was gearing up to O then didn't, then finally did a few days later, with two eggs being released. that makes more sense, doesn't it?


----------

